# Suzuki DF30A: Cayo 173



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

I don't own a cayo, but I have the new suzuki and stainless props chatter really bad. My first stainless prop was a power tech reb3 and the chatter was ridiculous. It honestly sounded like the motor was about to come apart. I was told the power tech is too heavy and to try a different prop. Now I have a ballistic 13p and the chatter is almost gone. The ballistic 13P should be too much for my setup, but it's faster and it has a better holeshot than the power tech 11P. The ballistic only comes in 13 and 15 pitch. Solas new Saturn and stiletto are another option. Please give me a update after you get your new stainless prop. https://www.deepblueyachtsupply.com/933013-ballistic-xhs-boat-propeller


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Any updates? I have the 30 zuke on my glades skiff, stock aluminum prop for now. Seeing 29-30 running solo. I imagine I could get a few more mph with the right prop.


----------



## Tankhead (Aug 28, 2015)

el9surf said:


> Any updates? I have the 30 zuke on my glades skiff, stock aluminum prop for now. Seeing 29-30 running solo. I imagine I could get a few more mph with the right prop.


Nothing yet, still haven't hit 20 hours yet. I'd like to cruise closer to 30 with two guys though.


----------



## GatorFan321 (Jun 8, 2016)

RunningOnEmpty said:


> I don't own a cayo, but I have the new suzuki and stainless props chatter really bad. My first stainless prop was a power tech reb3 and the chatter was ridiculous. It honestly sounded like the motor was about to come apart. I was told the power tech is too heavy and to try a different prop. Now I have a ballistic 13p and the chatter is almost gone. The ballistic 13P should be too much for my setup, but it's faster and it has a better holeshot than the power tech 11P. The ballistic only comes in 13 and 15 pitch. Solas new Saturn and stiletto are another option. Please give me a update after you get your new stainless prop. https://www.deepblueyachtsupply.com/933013-ballistic-xhs-boat-propeller


What boat do you have? I have a ShadowCast with the Suzuki that I will eventually be getting a prop for.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

GatorFan321 said:


> What boat do you have? I have a ShadowCast with the Suzuki that I will eventually be getting a prop for.


I'm too ashamed to mention my boat here. This thread should be very helpful http://www.microskiff.com/threads/ec-glide-prop-for-30suzuki.39151/


----------

